# New to the forum and TT



## gerodieClair

Just thought I would say Hi, last night a pruchased my first Audi TT after a year of contemplation. Audi TT Workshop Manual!


----------



## Cloud

Welcome along. What did you buy? Don't forget to post a few pics too. 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## j8keith

Welcome, as above what model did you buy ?


----------



## falconmick

Welcome aboard


----------

